# Why are music critics such huge fans of Hans Christian Andersen?



## Timothy (Jul 19, 2017)

Hello I am new, this has been bothering me for a while.


I see Hans Christian Andersen's books quoted so much on a regular basis, I am wondering why they are such big fans? Is there a correlation or not? 

The most quoted books I see are "The Emperor's New Clothes", "The Ugly Duckling", "The Little Mermaid" and sometimes "The Steadfast Tin Soldier". 

What I am mainly wondering is how in gods name do these books have any relevance to music and why are people so persistent to keep quoting them?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello Timothy, a very warm welcome to Talk Classical. 
I don't know the answer as I don't seen it used in that context much around here, sorry but I am sure someone will know.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Welcome to TC, Timothy!

I can't remember ever coming across any references to Hans Christian Andersen in a music review. Can you give some examples of what you're talking about?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The only Andersen quote I've seen here is "The emperor is naked," used with reference to music that someone feels doesn't have the value or significance its fans claim it has. But that phrase is used in many contexts besides music.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Can't recall that I have ever seen an Andersen reference in any music reviews, except perhaps the one Woodduck refers to.

Anyway, it's not just music critics - I am _also_ a huge fan of Andersen. I suppose this might make me a sort of cultural ugly duckling, but if I remain steadfast, I'll turn into a swan yet, or perhaps a wild swan. Either way, I have no intention of hiding away in an elfin hill, or fleeing in a flying suitcase, even though it is true that this whole debate is like a powder keg in the presence of a tinderbox, or irresponsible little match seller girl.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Speaking of little match girls, David Lang's _Little Match Girl Passion_ is great.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The metaphors involving The Emperor's New Clothes and The Ugly Duckling at least, entered English-speaking discourse long ago and are used quite frequently in many contexts, not just musical. You are just seeing them because you are reading about music. HCA just happened to write fables that have much relevance.


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

Isn't creating art in itself like being naked, giving away a piece of yourself metaphorically and bearing yourself to be judged/ridiculed/mocked/loved/adored/adored/reviled/praised buy your audience or people who happen to consume your art?


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

It's like saying 'why do people reference fairy tales'. Well, fairy tales are an essential part of culture and they're used to simplify concepts as perfect narrative archetypes. I guess HCA is referenced a lot because he wrote some of the most famous ones.


----------

